# Paph. Goya (concolor x rungsuriyanum)



## khrisna.9 (Aug 29, 2018)

I just finished my registered on RSH
Undername Paph. Goya ( concolor x rungsuriyanum)


----------



## NYEric (Aug 30, 2018)

Nice, congrats.


----------



## khrisna.9 (Aug 30, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Nice, congrats.



Thank you


----------



## orchid527 (Aug 30, 2018)

Very pretty. As my growing space gets consumed by multifloras that won't bloom for another 5 years, I am beginning to see the advantage of these relatively large flowers on small plants. Mike


----------

